

Google Reader starts (yet another) conversation - andreyf
http://googleblog.blogspot.com/2009/03/google-reader-starts-conversation.html
Great, now I get to split up discussion about things I find interesting to facebook, friendfeed, news.yc, and Google reader...
======
mooism2
My first thought was that the original location of the blog post would be the
best place to have that conversation, rather than split it up among however
many social circles.

My second thought was that it might make sense if the source blog tends to get
hundreds of comments.

How many people read other people's shared Google Reader items?

------
andreyf
Great, now I get to split up discussion about things I find interesting to
facebook, friendfeed, news.yc, and Google reader...

